# Trouver l'IP d'un serveur d'impression



## Benleroy (21 Février 2011)

Lu'

J'aurai besoin de vos lumières.

Je suis en  train de me prendre la tete avec la gestion du réseau du bureau dans  lequel je travaille. Je n'arrive pas a afficher une imprimante (traceur)  connecté en LPT1 sur un serveur d'impression Linksys PPSX1.

L'informaticien  à l'époque a configuré chaque imprimante sur le réseau avec une Ip fixe  (de base 192.168.34.x). Belgacom (FAI Belge) est passé cette semaine et a installé  un nouveau modem VDSL qui lui ne permet plus de paramétrer l'adresse IP et  impose 192.168.1.x. Ce qui a eut pour résultat qu'aucune imprimante  n'était détectée/détectable. 

J'ai passé 30 minutes a réattribuer  des ip automatiques sur chaque imprimantes (ca fonctionne) mais je  n'arrive pas a me connecter sur le serveur d'impression. Après l'avoir  reset j'arrive a imprimer depuis une des machines ayant l'imprimante  déja paramétrée mais impossible pour moi d'ajouter cette imprimante sur  un nouveau poste.

J'ai donc entrepris de me connecter en direct avec mon portable sur le serveur d'impression, mais la ou ca coince c'est que je ne connais pas les manipulations sur mac via la console pour "scanner" les ip et retrouver celle du serveur.

Du temps ou j'était sur windows, suite aux plantages successif j'avais l'habitude de bidouiller via les commandes msdos, mais depuis 3ans sous mac ca ne m'est jamais arrivé .

A votre avis? Que puis-je faire pour trouver l'ip du serveur d'impression afin de re-parametrer celui ci?

Merci a tous.


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Février 2011)

Si j'ai bien compris, si à partir d'une des machines, on peut imprimer sur l'imprimante qui est derrière le serveur d'impression, sur cette machine (PC ou Mac), il faut (après avoir édité qquchose pour renseigner la table arp) faire un "arp -a"
L'adresse IP du serveur est forcément dans la liste. Par déduction, on peut peut-être la trouver...

Sinon, on trace (avec wireshark) sur ce poste tt en faisant une impression, et l'adresse sera dans la trace.

Enfin, si j'ai tt bien compris


----------



## Benleroy (21 Février 2011)

Tout a fait.

Le traceur (imprimante A0) est un ancien modèle, et se connecte via un port lpt1 sur le serveur d'impression, qui lui est connecté en rj45 sur le réseau.

Pour une raison inconnue, une des machines (pc) configurée avant le changement d'IP sais toujours imprimer. Pour les autres le serveur d'impression est invisible et impossible d'installer quoi que ce soit.

Avec un pc, je me serai connecté en direct sur le routeur et j'aurai tapé "Ipconfig" afin de trouver l'adresse ip du routeur, mais sur mac c'est différent.

Je vais essayer d'imprimer une page et de lancer wireshark. Merci


----------

